# Non-contact high voltage detection



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

http://content.amprobe.com/images/p...0PRO/tic300proVoltect_01a_c_328px_x_220px.jpg


Or you can walk around with a 12 volt car battery strapped to your vest in order to keep whatever magic vest you think of powered at all times..........


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's Mine,The Amprobe, it goes on a hot stick. I really hope you know what you're doing.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Seems to me that the only people who would benefit from this type of device are people who should not be anywhere near potentially energized equipment to begin with.

I have a hard time seeing the application.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what you are proposing to do is unsafe, please cease and desist.

the safe approach boundaries are in the table in nfpa 70E.

the product you seek is shown above.

good luck Cletis.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

filipef said:


> Hi, I`m trying to create a personal high voltage detector (up to 69kVac). I founded some commercial solutions, but in this case I want to develop the circuit so I can integrate it to my "safety suit".
> I`d like to detect this voltage level from a safety area, for 69kV 1.9m and for 13.8kV 1.2m.
> 
> Someone know how does this non-contact voltage detectors works? Which is the sensor element?
> ...


The sensor is a capacitive voltage sensor. 
You'd have to be an idiot to try and manufacture one for your personal use :no:

After the costs of approvals, you'd be the 6 million dollar man in your suit :laughing:


----------

